# A picture is worth a thousand words



## Canadian Daisy

Hi, 

Wondering if there is a Finnish proverb/phrase that has the same/similar meaning as, "a picture is worth a thousand words?" If not, what would the best translation be - to capture the sentiment of the phrase, not necessarily the literal translation.

Thanks


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Perhaps 

Kuva kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa?

Disclaimer: I am not a Finnish speaker--I would like a second opinion.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Perhaps
> 
> Kuva kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa?


It's correct.  I think most people would add one word: _*Yksi* kuva kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa._


----------



## Canadian Daisy

Thanks to both of you  Much appreciated


----------

